# Aruba:La Cabana vs Marriott Ocean Club



## coachb (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyone stay at both and have an opinion on which they prefer and why? I can get a 1br in either for the dates (in May) we need. I really like Marriott quality but I'm worried about crowds and think I might prefer Eagle Beach . TIA.


----------



## byeloe (Jan 16, 2016)

I have only stayed at LaCabana because of the crowds at the Marriots  The beach at Lacabana is the widest I have ever seen.  The people and staff are very friendly, units are clean, grocery store is walkable.  We preferred the Studio to the 1Bedroom because of the layout


----------



## topmom101 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have stayed at both, in fact spend one week at each resort every year. Love both resort for different reasons.  Units at the Marriott are, as you would expect, beautifully furnished and spacious. LaCabana is more casual and ordinary.

However, when it comes to beach, ocean and crowds there's no comparison.  Nothing in the world like Eagle Beach.


----------



## happymum (Jan 18, 2016)

Have stayed at both. Much preferred La Cabana.


----------

